# something I'm tossing around



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I've this idea for a take out place, it's still a fairly new one so I really haven't put much stock into it. I'm thinking of opening up a place within a general vicinity of the four major night clubs here, it's going to be open from 10 pm til 4 am and I want to sell a variety of hot dogs, simple sandwiches such as grilled cheese, fried egg, reubens etc.. and of course I want to sell coleslaw, potato salad and pasta salad and canned pop. I don't have any plans to open until at least a year from now. Just wanted to know what you think.
Thanks,
Jeff.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

It's been several years since I've been amongst the "clubbing" crowd. However, what I do remember of those 4 a.m. nights (oxymoron?) was that people generally crave breakfast after a night of drinking, dancing and raising he11. Diners do a booming biz with the midnight-hours post-club crowd - but they're sit down establishments. Don't know many people who ordered much more than either a burger or an egg or omelette b'fast.

In any case if you decide to open your place, you want to coordinate with the clubs in the area and have them help you publicize the place.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I wish I remembered there name

Way back when, when I went to J&W there was this hotdog place down in providence (it was mobil) they served hotdogs, bugers, geilled cheese and I think a few more things. at that time I think they were open until 2:00am...but cooj, this place was packed every night with collage students after concerts or doing the "club" thing.

You know, I bet there still there


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Sounds like a workable idea. But remember: location, location, location. Research the travel routes people take to/from the clubs (walking? driving?) and try for a spot with the most traffic. 'Cos it won't work if people have to go too much out of their way to get there. (Chiff's idea of coordinating advertising with the clubs is excellent)


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Cool J,the point of location stands out my friend.Think about a night when it`s pouring down with rain,who the **** wants to to pretend they`re Gene Kelly:lol: For those who are older how about the opening sequence of Hawaii Five-O? You need somewhere that`s easily accessible.Good luck with your proposal,if you don`t try,how do you know you won`t succeed?
Leo.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

slingers are popular here for the late/early crowd...burger with chili, onions, fried egg...never been there myself but read about them often. The only time I ate at Krystals or White Castle was in college after a few too many beers.

Seats? And I wouldn't serve alcohal with the liability of everyone hitting you last....you may be the one to pay.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Here in town we have two guys who travel to the clubs/bars with burritos, salads, sammiches, etc with portable "carts". They call themselves Hot Panda and I think they do relatively well.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Ive always liked the Diners and a sit down breakfast at the end of a night out . The good ones were always packed . Remember as its allready been said , location is the key . Doug


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Thanks everyone, that's actually the big thing I've been looking at, is location. Because the clubs are in sort of a diagonal scheme, going from second to fourth avenues but there is one on each of the four cross streets as well. So it's going to be an interesting search, but yeah, thanks for all the tips.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Late night drunks ralphing in the bathrooms. My idea of a good time.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

That's why I want to do mainly take out, so I don't have to clean the bathrooms.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I like late night noodle houses, but sometimes I wonder if the type of food actually ever makes a difference. Pink's after a hard night at the Whiskey is awesome even though no sober person will admit they've eaten there 

Then there's Jerry's deli... 400 items available 24-7? Wow!

Kuan


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

KUAN , IM JOININ YOU IF ITS OK FOR THE NEXT LATE NIGHT EXCURSION . NOODLES , WOW . I NEVER THOUGHT OF THIS . 
LOL , DOUG ( OH AND GO LAKERS )


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

Why Kuan- I admit to eating there all the time! 

CoolJ- as a chronic habitue of the other side of midnite, both in cooking and participation, anything to soak up the alcohol is a good idea. I am currently
obsessed with a pho noodle house that's open 24 hrs -steaming bowls of rice noodles with garlic meatballs, lime, bean sprouts and chiles for dipping into the fragrant broth.

My one caveat about the endeavor is the stability of the club scene in your area. What's it going to be like a year from now - are the places open now still going to be there when your place opens? If they change hands alot do the demographics change? Do the cops show up a lot to close things down?

I ran a late night place on the Sunset Strip for three years - saw a bunch of places open and close as people discovered and then left the latest 'hot spot'. Can the area support you if one of them closes? Also, since your hours of operation are focused on the club flow, keep in mind their days of operation - some clubs are only open Wed. thru Sat. 
Talk to the people who hang out and work at these places and see what the buzz is - who's happening , etc. Find out if there are promoters who do big nites and see if you can tie your opening in with them. It's a good way to start building a late nite crowd. And don't forget about passing out the postcards with your place's name and menu on them at all the clubs. Advertising in the local weeklys should help too.

Good luck, and remember - there are lots of things you can do at 4am that you can't do at midnite  

Monkey


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Just open something like Denny's. Bored at 3am? Go to a Denny's and do some people watching.  Some of the most entertaining moments of my dull life happened while in a Denny's at 3am. 

Kuan


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

The whole "mobile" idea strikes me as something that may just come of age. A "mobile" food seller is not committed to any one location so that part of the gamble is waived. If one location doesn't work for you, onto another.

Hey, if Wolfgang Puck can bring star status to pizza, why can't someone who really knows how to cook dispel the whole "roach coach" mentality?? Those little Airstream silver trailers are just adorable, they're vintage and can be adapted to food with a moderate investment.


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

Do you know Bob Blum (I think that's his last name), the Surreal Gourmet?
He travels around in a Airstream that's been modified to look like a toaster. My friend cooked with him, says the inside is completely set up as a full kitchen - they catered a huge party out of it.
Apparently it's quite an amazing site to see, this giant toaster rolling down the street.


----------

